# Disneyland's Unwelcome Visitors



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Disneyland's unwelcome visitors

First came Hurricane Charley,
Charley was supposed to be nice. 
But Charley got all mean and gnarley
And was nasty by far more than twice!

Michael Eisner was still optimistic,
We'll be in business by Labor day!
But Frances, all huge and ballistic,
Blew Michael's hopes far far away. 

To break even poor Michael's now strivin'
He thinks he still may have a chance. 
Next in line is Hurricane Ivan
Poor Michael is wetting his pants!

The news is, Michael's now quitting, 
The poor fellow, you can hardly blame.
In the Atlantic hurricane Jeanne is sitting,
lining up, and taking aim.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Ivan missed Florida when it was a hurricane, spoiling my poem, but actually Ivan, or the remnant of Ivan, is currently hitting Florida (9/20/04)! Florida really attracts them! They just can't stay away! Ivan came all the way back down the East coast, just to visit Florida!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

LOL! I love that poem!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks, Kevin!

You might like the one called The Republican Campaign Song (if the Republicans were being honest), but that one does not belong here, not even in the Water Bucket. PM me if you are interested.


----------

